# Need help for choosing  mobo..



## arijitds0 (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi all, recently my motherboard(M5A88 V EVO) burned out. so,
I have planned to by a motherboard for gaming and my budget is 10k.



Please suggest me some. I live in kolkata.

My specs are..

CPU : AMD Phenom II X4 965 black edition.(will be upgrade to 8350 ASAP)
COOLER: CM Hyper TX3 evo(will be upgrade to 212 evo)
PSU: Corsair GS600
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 OC edition.(will be upgrade to 7950 or 7970 or 7850 CF ASAP)
RAM: 16GB (4 x 4GB) Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz.
COOLER{RAM}: G skill turbulence II
MONITOR: DELL S2240L 22"(IPS PANEL)
CABINET: CM HAF 912 COMBAT (side window) {  IS IT OK?  }

Planning to overclock (CPU & GPU), planning to CF and also planning to Eyefinity.

Thank you..


----------



## ASHISH65 (Mar 29, 2013)

Under 10k

- MSI 990FX-GD65 @ 9.2k

Under 11k

- Asus M5A99FX R2.0  @11k


----------



## arijitds0 (Mar 29, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Under 10k
> 
> - MSI 990FX-GD65 @ 9.2k
> 
> ...



Thanks for reply mate..which will be beter and VFM?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Mar 29, 2013)

asus one! though msi is also bang for buck


----------



## arijitds0 (Mar 29, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> asus one! though msi is also bang for buck



what about gigabyte 990fxa-ud5 ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Mar 29, 2013)

arijitds0 said:


> what about gigabyte 990fxa-ud5 ?



it is really good mobo.but it is at higher price,if can afford then go with that


----------



## arijitds0 (Mar 29, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> it is really good mobo.but it is at higher price,if can afford then go with that



 i can extend my budget max to 11.5k. i asked a local shop & they give me d price 10,400/- for asus m5a99fx pro r2..


----------



## ASHISH65 (Mar 29, 2013)

arijitds0 said:


> i can extend my budget max to 11.5k. i asked a local shop & they give me d price 10,400/- for asus m5a99fx pro r2..



yep the price for mobo is good


----------



## arijitds0 (Mar 29, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> yep the price for mobo is good


 can i go with this mobo?
if this one burn again then i am going to be die


----------



## ASHISH65 (Mar 29, 2013)

yes you can go with eyes closed.

donot worry about burning mobo.it is just rare case imo.


----------



## arijitds0 (Mar 29, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> yes you can go with eyes closed.
> 
> donot worry about burning mobo.it is just rare case imo.



Thanks mate...a off topic qus,,.  is the HAF 912 Combat caby good?? what about the cable management of this caby?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 29, 2013)

arijitds0 said:


> Thanks mate...a off topic qus,,.  is the HAF 912 Combat caby good?? what about the cable management of this caby?


it's an excellent cabinet.


----------



## arijitds0 (Mar 29, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> it's an excellent cabinet.



what about the cable management? it's cost me arround 4600 with side window.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 29, 2013)

arijitds0 said:


> what about the cable management? it's cost me arround 4600 with side window.


Sorry for a baseless post. I was searching afor a good review. Well, Corsair 300R comes at a similar price and has more fan slots and front USB 3.0 ports. Cable management is excellent in both cabonets. Take a look at 300R.


----------



## arijitds0 (Mar 29, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Sorry for a baseless post. I was searching afor a good review. Well, Corsair 300R comes at a similar price and has more fan slots and front USB 3.0 ports. Cable management is excellent in both cabonets. Take a look at 300R.



 thanks

what about ASROCK 990FX Extreme9 and ASROCK 990FXFatal1ty 990FX Professional???


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 29, 2013)

arijitds0 said:


> thanks
> 
> what about ASROCK 990FX Extreme9 and ASROCK 990FXFatal1ty 990FX Professional???


motherboards are good, but I have no idea about AsRock's reputation, reliability an after sale service in India. Let other members comment on it.


----------



## arijitds0 (Mar 29, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> motherboards are good, but I have no idea about AsRock's reputation, reliability an after sale service in India. Let other members comment on it.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 29, 2013)

arijitds0 said:


>


Why so confused? Let me break it up:

> The motherboard's you mentioned are pretty good.

> but I have no idea about AsRock's reputation

> but I have no idea about AsRock's reliability

> but I have no idea about AsRock's after sale service in India

> Let other members comment on it.


----------



## arijitds0 (Mar 29, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Why so confused? Let me break it up:
> 
> > The motherboard's you mentioned are pretty good.
> 
> ...



man budget is the big factor for me!!!  i can afford asus m5a99fx pro R2.0...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 29, 2013)

arijitds0 said:


> man budget is the big factor for me!!!  i can afford asus m5a99fx pro R2.0...


then get the MSI 990FX-GD65


----------



## arijitds0 (Mar 29, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> then get the MSI 990FX-GD65



It's not available at local shop...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 29, 2013)

arijitds0 said:


> It's not available at local shop...


Buy online. It's available at mdcomouters.in


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Mar 29, 2013)

arijitds0 said:


> thanks
> 
> what about ASROCK 990FX Extreme9 and ASROCK 990FXFatal1ty 990FX Professional???



asrock has very poor after sale's........get the asus or get msi online both are military class boards


----------



## arijitds0 (Mar 29, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Buy online. It's available at mdcomouters.in



i make a call to md & palash da said it is not available...



Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> asrock has very poor after sale's........get the asus or get msi online both are military class boards



OK leave asrock..what about Asus m5a99x evo R2.0?? is cf in dual x8 cause big deff. over dual x16??


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2013)

for HD7850 x8_x8 is enough.


----------



## arijitds0 (Mar 30, 2013)

topgear said:


> for HD7850 x8_x8 is enough.


For Eyefinity setup i will 7950 cf then which will be better x16 or x8??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 30, 2013)

X16 for obvious reasons. X8 x8 bottlenecks the card.

X16 for obvious reasons. X8 x8 bottlenecks the card.


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2013)

there won't be any bottleneck .. at best ~5% performance difference

*www.tweaktown.com/articles/4147/nv...tel_x8_x8_p67_performance_analysis/index.html
*hardocp.com/article/2010/08/23/gtx_480_sli_pcie_bandwidth_perf_x16x16_vs_x8x8/#.UVdbFakrQUY


----------



## arijitds0 (Apr 1, 2013)

topgear said:


> there won't be any bottleneck .. at best ~5% performance difference
> 
> NVIDIA NF200 x16/x16 vs. Intel x8/x8 P67 Performance Analysis :: TweakTown
> HARDOCP - Introduction - GTX 480 SLI @ 2560x1600 - GTX 480 SLI PCIe Bandwidth Perf. - x16/x16 vs. x8/x8



Thank u all,,i am going with Asus M5A99X evo R2.0


----------



## topgear (Apr 2, 2013)

nice decision


----------



## arijitds0 (Apr 4, 2013)

topgear said:


> nice decision



Thanks mate


----------

